# Motor height on Carolina Skiff J14



## topnative2

You have to much lower unit in the water.I suggest moving the motor cav plate to at least even w/ the bottom.
Tilt pin adj. will only help a little.Get the motor up.

Also, weight distribution is important .... move passenger forward. The boat is rated for a 30hp so u are at 50% of rated hp---one should always be w/i  80% of rated hp.

I use to run a j16 w/ a 30 and fishing 3 was not a problem.


----------



## RigaRoo

Thanks for the info... This boat is maxed at 30hp... Is maxed the new rated? I didn't pick the boat up to be a speed demon, just get into some backwater... It was already set up when I got it, so I guess I'll start tinkering..


----------



## topnative2

I had mine 10yrs ago and it was 30hp rating w/tiller. 

You will see a big improvement once you get that lower unit up--even is a starting point....more than likely u can go up 1" above ...... however, u are not carrying a lot of weight w/ the 15hp. so go even first.

Also. may want to try it w/ and w/o the hydrofoil after the adjustment.....they do rob u of power 

Speed demons miss the whole point


----------



## RigaRoo

I'll try moving it this afternoon. 

Speed demons do miss the point but they do get there fast... However they do scare everything all the way there...


----------



## David_Estes

I had a J14 15HP. Great rig!!! I had a 5in setback that left the cav plate 1.5 inches higher than the bottom of the boat. you need to get the engine up and the weight forward. i installed my battery under the front deck made a huge increase in speed and hole shot. i could get 22mph (gps) with 3 adults aprox 550lbs, plus gear!!! I made the mistake of going to a steeper pitch prop and the boat would just barely plain with just me!!!!
BIGGER is not better..... got rid of the prop and got my speed and load back... Listen to your engine if is singing its happy  if its loaded up at full throttle :-[ try a smaller prop.


----------



## RigaRoo

Thanks for the update. 

I took the boat out last weekend at the same height. She wouldn't get on plane with 2 people, but would get on plane in about 30-40 seconds with me solo... I plan on moving the motor up, I think a jackplate is probably the best bet...


----------

